# looking for Silicone leaf press



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Hi,
I took a class on pulling sugar with Ewald Notter We did a lot of different things,I'm ready to start at my own place, but I can't find the press I need, Its a simple leaf press in a fan shape used to make sugar leaves and wings for swans.can someone help i have a link to my slideshow witch shows the leaf mold and some of the stuff we did ...
YouTube - EWALD NOTTER class help me find this press please. I don't wanna say Im going crazy...but I am.:crazy:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Try here......Chef Rubber


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

thanks ,but I'm looking for a simple fan leaf press and I've tried chef rubber. he has more real looking leaves.
Thanks for responding anyways.:talk:


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Try The home page of the Chicago School of Mold Making

Good Luck!!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I was at home tring to order some personal things ...but when I went to work I found it in a Albert Uster catalog...but thanks for the info...I need to get some noodles and that looks like the place to get them.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

this chicago school of mold making has fast shipping.!!
my noodles are here. they arived before my sugar leaf press. thats Impressive." in a world of time. I got little"


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

ok i found some ptices seen high but noy much options
any one looking the link is here http://www.bakedeco.com/dept.asp?sortby=&id=583&pagestart=2&manufacid=&pri ce==

wow I musta been tired when I posted this. thats some classic spelling. ; )


----------



## shawnna (May 13, 2007)

I took the same sugar class and I think know what leaf/fan mold you are referring to (the one used to make the wings of the swan).  I bought mine from Albert Uster, but I don't see it available anymore.
I bet if you called the school, Ewald and staff would be more than happy to help you locate the equipment. Also, if you are going to the World Pastry Forum this year you might be able to locate a supplier.


----------

